# Spiele mit NTSC Ländercode = Probleme?



## mMn (7. Mai 2009)

*Spiele mit NTSC Ländercode = Probleme?*

Ich überlege mir PC-Spiele in N.-Amerika zu kaufen, nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Probleme mit den unterschiedlichen Ländercodes geben könnte.


----------

